# Oh Mann, war das ein Spaß!!!



## Pan (25. Mai 2002)

Jo, muß gleich wieder zum Geburtstag, daher nur schnell ein bischen Statistik:

Strecke: gut 43km mit satten1300 Hm, Profil liefert Rabbit nach.

Verluste: 

leider Hattrick mit ner deftigen Knöchelprellung (somit eine seiner kürzeren Touren mit knapp 8km in lockeren 45min)

Gute Besserung, mein Gutster!!!

ein Klickpedal (Pan) geschrottet

eine Banane zu Mus verarbeitet (Rabbit)

Stürze:

je zweimal Rabbit (logisch) und GageC
einmal Rainer

Besonderheiten:

Mannomann haben uns die Fischköppe Lupus und GageC bergab abgeledert!!!  

Nenene, war echt ne Show die beiden beim Downhill bewundern zu können - Trails an denen unsereiner seit Jahren rumdoktert sind die in einer eleganten Lässigkeit und Selbstverständlichkeit abgesurft, das ist einfach unbeschreiblich!!! 
Bombenkrater??? No Prob!! Mal eben durch und gut!!

Na wenigstens hat Grip an dieser Stelle die Ehre der Locals gerettet und is da auch durch!! 

Tja, und dann die Rampe an der BMX-Bahn hat der GageC dann auch noch ein paar mal gekonnt gesprungen - verdammt, das sieht so easy aus...  Rabbit, hoffentlich sind die Fotos was geworden

So, hoffe es hat Euch ein wenig gefallen, ich geh jetzt mein angeknackstes Biker-Ego einnebeln.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2002)

und ich war net dabei........... dann hättet ihr mal gesehn wie wer easy sowas jumpt........ und bergab *gg* sage nur 6. platz in teterow trotz sturz der mich locker 10 sek. gekostet hat.... wenn nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2002)

Jo PAN, war mal wieder 'ne super Tour!

Und Du hast mal wieder, wie so häufig nicht zuviel versprochen, eher, wie es so deine Art ist, zuwenig  (zumindest was die Kilometer/Höhenmeter angeht) 

Kannst Du mir bitte nochmal die Eckdaten (was den Tourverlauf angeht) zukommen lassen, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch einen Bericht "stricken"?
Denn das scheint ja wohl wieder an mir hängen zu bleiben!
Ich sollte vielleicht mal bei 'nem Schriftsteller oder den Berlinern in die Lehre gehen 

Und nun nochmal was zur Sturzstatistik:
Es fehlt ein Sturz von foxi.
Und einer von meinen zählt ja nicht! Schließlich habe ich ja nicht auf dem Bike gesessen, sondern dieses geschoben 
(aber dazu mehr im vielleicht folgenden Tourbericht).

Bis zum nächsten!
Harry

P.S.: Hattrick, gute Besserung


----------



## Hattrick (26. Mai 2002)

Das hört sich richtig lecker an

@Rabbit: wie wäre es mit einer Top50 OVL-Datei ? könnte ich evtl. mit Pan erstellen, welcher sowieso noch mal bei mir vorbeikommen sollte  

Die Bombenkraterdurchfahrt sollten wir das nächste Mal filmen ...

Mein "Top-Speed" liegt z.Zt. bei 3m in 6 Sek ...


----------



## gage_ (26. Mai 2002)

@Pan .. Du hast wirklich fette Trails ausgesucht 

Berghoch war's zwar vor allem gegen Ende etwas quaelend, aber die Hoehenmetervernichtung bergab hat fast immer auf wirklich netten Trails stattgefunden - was will man sich da beschweren 

Die BMX-Bahn wird auf jeden Fall nochmal bereist, mit ordentlicher Schutzkleidung und Maulsperre am Helm kann man wenn man den Verlauf drin hat bestimmt sehr spektakulaere Sachen reissen 

@momme .. cool Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben, jetzt kenn ich den Stabilomaten und Du das "Ganze", welches zugunsten des derzeit "dreiviertel" bald wieder selbst zum dreiviertel wird und hoffentlich bald einen eigenen Satz Bremsen bekommt 

Lupus und ich sind uebrigens den "Grenzweg" (ich nenn den einfach mal so, ob jetzt richtiger oder falscher Grenzweg ) komplett und ohne Sturz durchgekommen. Die Gegensteigung war manchmal nicht drin, aber so richtig matschig war es erst, als der Zauber vorbei war (kurz vor der dicken Berta(?)). Traumhafter Trail 

Ich moechte hier jetzt noch Rabbit's Versprechen festhalten, eine Abfahrt wie die linke Spur im Bombenkrater (die mit Wurzeln und in steil) mit entsprechend Auslauf auch herunterzufahren. @Bischi ... genau so was haben wir neulich am Alsterwanderweg entdeckt, erinnerst Du Dich? Lass uns mal Harry dahin mitschleppen 

Jaja ich weiss .. "naaach Tirol"


----------



## momme (26. Mai 2002)

hay ihrs!

war eine (für uns kurze (weil vorher ausgestiegen)) aber sehr nette tour! hatte ja schon gebangt, dass ihr alle am g-weg verunglückt! schön, dass ihr ihn sogar fahren konntet!*grübel*wunder* 

um mal die zweifel auszuräumen: das war der grenzweg! @quen: ab jetzt heisst es da schlange stehen! 

@gagec: fand es auch nett, dass du da warst! bist jederzeit eingeladen, vorbeizuschauen! bist du die anderen sachen auf der bmx-bahn auch gefahren? den weg, den ich eigentlich noch mit euch fahren wollte, hätte dir auch nochmal richtig adrenalin gespritzt! ich vermute mal, dass ihr da nicht mehr langgefahren seid, pan?

@rabbit: du schaffst das schon!  runter geht´s immer! wer bremst verliert! ist es zu steil, bist du zu alt!...........

möchte noch vorschlagen, pan einen eimer eisenschweinkaderpunkte für´s organisieren zukommen zu lassen!

momme!


----------



## Pan (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *ich vermute mal, dass ihr da nicht mehr langgefahren seid, pan? *



So isses! Wäre ja zumEnde der Tour gewesen und da hat sich unser GageC mit seiner Bombproof-Printe schon etwas mitleiderregend aus tiefen Augenhöhlen mit Tunnelblick sein Vorderrad fixierend den Berg hochgequält, da wollte ich ihm nicht noch ein paar zusätzliche Hm zumuten. 

Werde das Teil mal in naher Zukunft auskundschaften.

Mit dem Grenzweg mach Dir mal keine Sorgen - der ist schon so heavy, dass ein Großteil der dort evtl. jetzt auflaufenden Biker eh keinen großen Spass dran haben wird!


----------



## gage_ (26. Mai 2002)

Der Grenzweg war eigentlich recht zahm, und die einzige Moeglichkeit, mir mal eine richtige Pause zu verschaffen 

Die BMX-Bahn sind wir ja am Ende gefahren, und deshalb bin ich da nur einmal runter. Musste echt Kraft sparen 
Bin zwar fast ueberall drueber (die grosse Rampe ist nicht tourenkompatibel), aber ohne grossartig Weite gut zu machen, und natuerlich nicht wirklich fluessig.

Es ist geplant, die Sache irgendwann auf ein Wochenende auszudehnen und an einem Tag eine umfangreiche Tour zu fahren. Fuer den anderen Tag stelle ich mir vor, ein paar ausgewaehlte Trails mehrmals zu fahren. Besonders der Frankweg und die BMX-Bahn wollen geuebt sein, die anderen DHs konnte man zum grossen Teil ohne Kenntnis der Strecke runterbratzen 

Gibt es Tachos, die nur Vmax anzeigen?


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2002)

ich glaube ich komme das näxte mal mit...... *gg*


----------



## Pan (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *ich glaube ich komme das näxte mal mit...... *gg* *



Hi Evil!

Harry hat ein paar Pics in die Gallerie gestellt - da kannste Kumpel GageC in action bewundern!!! 

Leider kommt natürlich die Steilheit des Geländes auf den Pics nicht so ganz zur Geltung....


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2002)

Echt schöne Bilder, und eine wahrscheinlich noch viel schönere Tour!! Nur eines blieb bisher im Unklaren (oder habe ich es nur überlesen): *WO * fand denn die Tour statt?? Denn 1300hm auf 45km sind fürs das norddeutsche Tiefland doch schon sehr , wie soll ich sagen weit, weit hergeholt. Oder seid ihr heimlich in den harz gefahren?

Obwohl, nach den Anschauen der Fotos wirds mir klar! Wenn man 130 mal den Bombenkrater hoch und runter fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2002)

OK, für ALLE Ungläubigen hier mal das Höhenprofil, eines von solchen, die ihren Namen auch verdienen , in Vorabversion


----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2002)

Hier noch die "nackten" Zahlen:


----------



## michael59 (26. Mai 2002)

ich habe mich heute in altenau auch mit einigen nordlichtern amüsiert und habe mich gefreut  euren bericht zu lesen

wie immer ein genuß

michael


----------



## Lupus (26. Mai 2002)

@Deisterbiker, ihr habt echt ein tolles Revier ! Hätte nicht gedacht solche anspruchsvollen Trails dort vorzufinden, die dann auch, @Pan, so gekonnt zusammengestellt wurden !! Viele von denen kann man noch dutzend mal fahren und immer wieder neue Abfahrt-Kombinationen und Herausforderungen entwickeln. 

Jederzeit wieder und ich komm garnicht aus dem Schwärmen raus...

Klasse Fotos, Rabbit !!

Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Lupus


----------



## Rabbit (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *Hätte nicht gedacht solche anspruchsvollen Trails dort vorzufinden, ... Viele von denen kann man noch dutzend mal fahren ...*


... oder auch schieben und dabei auf den A**** fallen


----------



## evil_rider (27. Mai 2002)

wann ist die näxte tour auf der strecke geplant ? sonntag ? *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (27. Mai 2002)

Hi Leuts,
das war ne Supi Tour, für jeden Geschmack etwas . Meine auch ne Wiederholung währe angesagt - für mich allerdings wohl erst nach Tirol denn dann wird weniger geschoben und sich mehr getraut. 
Nochmals "Thanks" an Pan und Reiner die da was ganz besonderes ausgetütelt haben.
Hab dat erste mal vom Biken nen Muskelkater in den Armen bekommen  "Grübel,Grübel" Grenzweg und Konsorten was !


----------



## Grip (27. Mai 2002)

Obwohl bereits alles gesagt ist, möchte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch noch mal ein RIESEN LOB @Pan auszusprechen. Ich bin sicher schon einige Stunden im Deister gefahren, muß ja nur aus der Türe fallen, aber auch für mich waren einige Trails absolut neu....

Die Höhenmeter haben mir nicht allzu sehr Schwierigkeiten gemacht, obwohl auch bei mir dann irgendwann der Hunger  zuschlug. Aber einige der Trails hattens schon richtig in sich. Besonders dieser Krater und der Grenzweg, der eigentlich nur eine Aneinanderreihung dutzender (zählen war nicht mehr drin) Bombenkrater war, waren echt Grenzerfahrungen für mein Hardtail. Besonders für meine Gabel. Aber es hat mich doch beruhigt, daß ich es ganz passabel geschafft habe und eigentlich mich nur an absolut simplen Stellen auf die Haxen gelegt hab. Da waren doch echt einige Passagen, die alleine nicht mal mein Rad getragen hätte...geil...jetzt weiß ich wieder ein wenig mehr, watt geht, und da geht noch eine ganze Menge....bin also doch noch nicht zu alt. 

Kompliment auch @Lupus, der nicht nur konditionell sondern vor allem technisch überzeugte. Zumindest mich, hab mich immer gut an Dir orientieren können, wenn ich Dich denn mal in Sichtweite hatte. 

Schade, daß die Schwierigkeiten auf den Fotos nicht immer ganz rüberkommen. Freu mich auf ein nächstes Mal. Ist gut den Namen mal ein paar Gesichter zuordnen zu können. 

Grip


----------



## schlaffi (27. Mai 2002)

Ja ja war wohl total toll    und ich nicht dabei 
na ich bin ja bald mal auf ein W.ende in Hannover ,vielleicht find ich ja auch mal nen guten Lokal   GageC seinen Vorschlag fand ich suuuuuper . Ein W.ende Fahrtechnik ....schon toll


----------



## Pan (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Schlaffi!

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass Du mal aus Deinem Traumrevier raus willst, um die bescheidenen Trail-Spezialitäten des Deisters zu bereisen. 

Bist natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen!! 

Btw: Was machen die Alpen-Planungen?!!


----------



## Rabbit (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *na ich bin ja bald mal auf ein W.ende in Hannover ,vielleicht find ich ja auch mal nen guten Lokal*


Dann vergesst aber bitte nicht rechtzeitig bei uns Bescheid zu geben!


----------



## Gerrit (28. Mai 2002)

Hey Leutz, muss ja echt klasse gewesen sein! Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, dann muss ich Pan doch mal drauf festnageln, daß die Tour nochmal gefahren wird!!! Oder lieber festschrauben??  
 
Wir haben Samstag zwei 8-Tonner Anhänger mit Dachpfannen vollgemacht...ja, die hingen auf unserem Dach. Den Sonntag habe mir dann mit dem Rausruppen sämtlicher Deckenvertäfelungen, Glaswollematten, Lattungen und Deckenbalken aus meiner Wohnung versüsst, auch nett, oder?? 

So, jetzt werde ich mir nochmal sabbernderweise eure Fodos ansehen....


cheers, Gerrit


----------

